# Dumbo the Rescued Rat



## AboJah (Apr 5, 2014)

My wife works at a pet store and fell in love with one of the feeders. Fortunately, I have wanted to get a rat for a few years, so I ran over to her store and purchased our new little girl, Dumbo. She's about 8 weeks old and super explorative and friendly. She's still very skittish (we've only been together 3 days) and won't take any treats from me yet, but we started trust training today. We've also been taking her out in a small box with some loose paper strips and no hide for 30-60 minutes at a time and casually pet/play with her, spread out between just letting her rest and listen to our voices/be a part of the family. Our hamster seems curious, but I'm still not sure when we'll introduce the two, I might wait until I have dumbo trained a bit. One of our three cats is completely indifferent to the new addition, the other 2 are super curious and have done well so far with being briefly introduced. Again, we're going to wait for more interaction until she's been trained a little and is less skittish/more confident.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Do not introduce a hamster and a rat! Not ever! Rats are predators and the hamster will be met with a swift death 9 times out of 10. She needs the companionship of another rat.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Do not let your rat near the hamster, more than likely the outcome will be devastating for the hamster.


----------



## AboJah (Apr 5, 2014)

That's what I was afraid of. Thanks for saying so, I do happen to really like my hamster.  I'm pretty confident the cat will get along, she has done well with both of the hamsters she's interacted with.


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

do not introduce any other species of rodents to rats as rats will try and kill them. i found this out as I wanted to have my rats and mice have free range together. good thing i did my research


----------



## veimar (Feb 19, 2014)

You should get her another rat companion ASAP. Rats are not doing well when kept alone.


----------

